# 11 yr old OTTB just now being trained and put to work



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think hes cute and nice little mover. He does look a bit thin in some shots but in others he looks ok, I can see his ribs a little in some. But as far as his conformation shot goes, it looks like he stands underneath himself with his hindlegs, he is somewhat straight through the shoulder and (I'm not sure if it is the angle the picture is taken at or if he is on an uneven surface) but he looks like he has a slight downhill build. I say slight because when you look at the level of the highest point on his haunches it is almost level with his withers, maybe slightly higher. But the line of his back looks very downhill from his hind end to where it sets into his withers. That could just be the angle of the picture or lack of muscling though. Over all I think he's very cute and should fill out nicely!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

He has almost no angle to his pasterns, and he knees over a little in front, as well as being slightly sickle hocked. I can't really tell but it looks like he has too much heel. Can you have a farrier out to look at that? Taking off some heel would improve his knee position. 

Other than that, He has a good shoulder and butt, although I wish his neck was thicker. Good luck


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

His right knee just looks conformationally incorrect to me, not injured.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

My first thought was 'Shark fin', but other than that I think he looks good, maybe a bit skinny, but the horses I'm used to are on the heavy side. Looks alot better than the OTTB that used to be at my barn. You could see every one of her ribs and the muscles in her butt, but she was getting 2 flakes grass hay and 2 flakes alfalfa with 12 hr graze a day, plus 6lb of grain.

He might always be just a bit skinny- thats how some Thoroughbreds are.


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not qualified to critique  But I CAN say, what a dang cute face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

To me his front pasterns would be a big red flag for jumping. I do agree a better farrier job might help but with how upright they are right now he has little to no shock absorption when he lands from a jump. They do not at all appear to be at even close to the same angle as his shoulder. I believe he is standing under himself behind in order to compensate for his front end. It is possible that he is just standing funny in this one photo, but if this is his normal posture I would be concerned and strongly suggest that jumping would not be in his best interest.


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Tryst said:


> To me his front pasterns would be a big red flag for jumping. I do agree a better farrier job might help but with how upright they are right now he has little to no shock absorption when he lands from a jump. They do not at all appear to be at even close to the same angle as his shoulder. I believe he is standing under himself behind in order to compensate for his front end. It is possible that he is just standing funny in this one photo, but if this is his normal posture I would be concerned and strongly suggest that jumping would not be in his best interest.


Do you think even small jumps would be bad for him? The farrier has been out recently and he is a very qualified farrier. He didnt mention anything like that when I asked about how he felt about his feet... I really do hope I can jump him. I would probably not plan to do over 2'6" with him..


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Also I did have a hard time getting him to stand still and square for photos.. So it probably is a little off


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's a nice enough little horse but I cant see how he could do hunters or dressage if he has a knee problem. You need to get that checked out by a good vet before you go any further.
He might be sound on it now but once he was put into harder work it could flare up and become an issue


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

I cold hose his legs after any type of work out and I don't think it is or will be a problem for him... but I will have the vet have a look next time theyre out


----------

